# Talbot County 2019



## SlipperyHill Mo

Let’s hear from Talbot hunters!


----------



## triple play

We usually plant food plots around the middle of Sept. Gonna wait this year.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

My CAO, Chief Agricultural Officer, says we are planting at the end of the month.


----------



## Crakajak

SlipperyHill Mo said:


> My CAO, Chief Agricultural Officer, says we are planting at the end of the month.


He is smart guy.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

First week in October for me. Unless we get significant rainfall around the end of Sept.


----------



## big lazer

I got a big black boar running around.  He gotta go.


----------



## greg j

Our president just planted the old loading docks this past weekend and guess who showed up today????
The loggers!  So the land manager who we deal with says he'll reimburse us for the cost of seed and we can replant when they are done in a month.


----------



## Crakajak

SouthPaw Draw said:


> First week in October for me. Unless we get significant rainfall around the end of Sept.


Until I see the ground temp in the high 60 low 70,s I am holding off. No need in feeding expensive seeds to the crows and turkeys.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Big Lazer, 

Does he look like this?


----------



## Crakajak

SlipperyHill Mo said:


> Big Lazer,
> 
> Does he look like this?View attachment 982690


That looks like great table fair for opening weekend!!!!!


----------



## possum235

big lazer said:


> I got a big black boar running around.  He gotta go.


We have one on poplar trace and Hart rd


----------



## Huntfish53

We planted some brassicas on Aug 31 that are doing pretty good. Planted the rest of plots this past weekend (Sept 14). Don't see too much rain in sight


----------



## triple play

We were scheduled to plant on the 14th but backed out because of heat and drought. Not real sure when we'll plant.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Zero rain in the last week, I expect it has been longer than that in my part where I hunt.


----------



## Crakajak

SOMEBODY needs to do a rain dance or evabody at least needs to wash their trucks....maybe that will help.


----------



## Last Minute

Crakajak said:


> SOMEBODY needs to do a rain dance or evabody at least needs to wash their trucks....maybe that will help.



Haha that's the truth! It never fails..bluebird skies out till I give the truck a good washing lol


----------



## Crakajak

I tried Nekkid rain dancing.The neighbors didn,t appreciate what I was doing for their garden in their garden.


----------



## big lazer

He bigger I think.



SlipperyHill Mo said:


> Big Lazer,
> 
> Does he look like this?View attachment 982690


----------



## thumper523

*Somebody needs to get out there and start rain dancing. I live in Cobb so doing it here is not going to help down there. I planted last weekend and had to clean my radiator twice because all the dust.*


----------



## riddler

We planted this weekend.  We actually had a few drops fall from the sky and some lighting on Friday but it had no effect on the dust.  Hopefully 1 more week and we will get some cooler temps.


----------



## triple play

Gonna plant sat 10-5. This is the latest we have ever planted. I know many always plant this late but we always plant in mid sept and usually do good.


----------



## big lazer

Finished planting this morning.  Now rain dog-gone it!


----------



## Crakajak

big lazer said:


> Finished planting this morning.  Now rain dog-gone it!


Should be getting a few inches this week.........hopefully.


----------



## big lazer

Looks like rain guy!


----------



## puckett181

Good rain this evening and continued into the night! Finally!!


----------



## big lazer

It's damp now, not overly wet but at least damp.


----------



## triple play

big lazer said:


> It's damp now, not overly wet but at least damp.


Much more rain today??


----------



## big lazer

Half inch today


----------



## Crakajak

big lazer said:


> Half inch today


Yeah!!! Now if we can.get some more.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Crakajak said:


> Yeah!!! Now if we can.get some more.


We did.


----------



## big lazer

Saw 12 today, no antlers, about to give up hunting in this in this monsoon


----------



## big lazer

I saw a bunch but no big'ens.


----------



## greg j

Saw 2,   one spike and one buck with a huge body but couldn't tell how many points it had so i  let it walk.  Hunting buddy sez hey!,  i got a camera in that bottom
so he went and pulled the SD card and we looked at the pictures and sure enough it
walked in front of his camera and it was a small racked 8 with a big body.  oh well...


----------



## triple play

greg j said:


> Saw 2,   one spike and one buck with a huge body but couldn't tell how many points it had so i  let it walk.  Hunting buddy sez hey!,  i got a camera in that bottom
> so he went and pulled the SD card and we looked at the pictures and sure enough it
> walked in front of his camera and it was a small racked 8 with a big body.  oh well...


We had the best opening weekend in some time with an 8 and an 11 in the cooler.


----------



## Huntfish53

triple play said:


> We had the best opening weekend in some time with an 8 and an 11 in the cooler.



How are your plots??

Any pics of the bucks?


----------



## triple play

Huntfish53 said:


> How are your plots??
> 
> Any pics of the bucks?


Plots are coming along great after rains. Will try to post a couple of pics when i get some time. Haven't posted pics in a long time.


----------



## triple play

8 pt. score 115


----------



## triple play

11 pt


----------



## triple play

Deer are moving across food plots like mowing machines. I've never seen mouths move so fast.


----------



## big lazer

Unusually quite for such a nice Sunday morning.  Steady stream of does and zero shots being heard.


----------



## awoods

big lazer said:


> Unusually quite for such a nice Sunday morning.  Steady stream of does and zero shots being heard.



I hunted today from daylight till 1:00 pm and saw 0 deer and heard few shots. The action should pick up as the week progresses...the calm before the storm!


----------



## big lazer

Someone dumped another dog on Pobiddy and it showed up on my doorstep.  Was very thin and my wife took it to the vet.  She's a 5 year old lab/pit mix free to a good home with a clean health record.  Please let me know if you know someone who will take her.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

5+ inches of rain this week. Cooling off tonight. 44 at 930pm and dropping.


----------



## riddler

Good weekend at our place.  Saw lots of deer Friday evening, a few smaller bucks.  Trail cameras show multiple bucks still at the feeder together through mid-October.  Lots of active scrapes and Saturday evening bigger bucks were seen cruising.  No chasing on our place yet.  I will have some trail cam pics and a pic of 1 I took from the stand that I let walk.


----------



## riddler




----------



## Crakajak

Saw pics of 3 great Talbot bucks taken this last weekend.


----------



## riddler

These next 2 weekends should be really good.  We are near Geneva.


----------



## awoods

Tagged out fri and sat morn. Not a bad weekend.


----------



## Crakajak

awoods said:


> Tagged out fri and sat morn. Not a bad weekend.


Congratulations  on 2 great bucks.Your gonna get to go duck hunting early again.


----------



## greg j

I just read in the deer hunting forum  where Chapmans processing is closed due to Johnny having health problems.  Anybody else heard about this?


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

greg j said:


> I just read in the deer hunting forum  where Chapmans processing is closed due to Johnny having health problems.  Anybody else heard about this?



A member in our club went they earlier in the week with a deer, and supposedly was turned away because they were full. Not sure about Johnny's health though.


----------



## Albuds

Assuming Chapman’s is closed is there another processor nearby


----------



## Mexican Squealer

Fullers, in Geneva


----------



## riddler

We have used Fullers for years... Good folks


----------



## deer588

any chasing in Talbot yet saw small 6pt crusing this morning about 8am


----------



## greg j

There was some chasing on our lease.  Members saw a lot of deer but only a couple were shot.  They were certainly moving this weekend.


----------



## nikolay1986

I hunted Friday thru Sunday and didn't see any chasing.  Does by themselves.  Bucks too. We hunt between talbotton and Waverly hall area. I think the rut hasn't started yet. Looking forward for next weekend.


----------



## greg j

Albuds said:


> Assuming Chapman’s is closed is there another processor nearby


There is a processor  on 208 near Waverly Hall called Nelsons that is closer than Fullers if you are hunting around Woodland
area. he charges $60 for processing and an extra $20 for gutting.


----------



## ManBearPig86

riddler said:


> We have used Fullers for years... Good folks


Do you have an address?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Albuds

Hunted our place off Hwy 36 and the Flint River from last Wednesday until this morning. Had great activity with numerous bucks seen chasing and on the prowl. Bucks had also been pushing does two weekends ago. Had five bucks fighting in one foodplot for over an hour Saturday night.


----------



## nikolay1986

So you think the rut is over in Talbot ?


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

nikolay1986 said:


> So you think the rut is over in Talbot ?


 Not at all, it usually peaks around the 15th-16th. I see chasing all the way thru Thanksgiving. Then the middle of December the 2nd rut will come, not all the does will get bred the first time around.


----------



## brunofishing

nikolay1986 said:


> So you think the rut is over in Talbot ?



No SouthPaw is right on target!


----------



## brunofishing

Mexican Squealer said:


> Fullers, in Geneva


Full


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

greg j said:


> There is a processor  on 208 near Waverly Hall called Nelsons that is closer than Fullers if you are hunting around Woodland
> area. he charges $60 for processing and an extra $20 for gutting.



So does anyone know if Nelson's is full? Going down to club tomorrow and trying to figure out where to take a deer if I get one, I usually use Chapman's and I assume he is still closed.


----------



## brunofishing

Not sure about them. I think every body getting cought up. Fuller took one for us last night.


----------



## greg j

As of Sunday Nelsons was still taking deer.


----------



## JHannah92

We've been seeing good chasing the last few days on our Talbot club. We've killed 4 bucks in the past 5 days. The rut is in full swing on our place.


----------



## deer588

tried dropping a deer off at fullers tonight he said he wasn't taking no more til tomorrow good luck


----------



## riddler

Rain rain and more rain today... Nothing so far today.


----------



## Albuds

Having called around extensively on Wednesday seems almost every processor in Meriwether, Harris, Pike, Upson and Talbot Counties is full or has been full and stopped taking any deer for a period of time. Suggest you call ahead and confirm one it taking deer before you harvest anything you expect to take to a processor.
It seems the primary issue is space in their freezers. If people don't pick up deer the freezers get full and they are unable to take on any more.


----------



## riddler

Light rain pretty much all day so far.  Ended up seeing 6 today, several small bucks with there nose to the ground just rambling through like an ole hunting dog, nose to the ground.  Good weekend to be in the woods.


----------



## ManBearPig86

Albuds said:


> Having called around extensively on Wednesday seems almost every processor in Meriwether, Harris, Pike, Upson and Talbot Counties is full or has been full and stopped taking any deer for a period of time. Suggest you call ahead and confirm one it taking deer before you harvest anything you expect to take to a processor.
> It seems the primary issue is space in their freezers. If people don't pick up deer the freezers get full and they are unable to take on any more.


Snelsons in Woodbury is open and taking deer. Just left there.


----------



## ManBearPig86

Bucks chasing does about 6 miles east of Woodland after a few very dead and rainy days.


----------



## riddler

Seen a few bucks this weekend along with some does but we are seeing lots of new tracks each morning, they are definitely on the move at night.  Has not been a very active rut on our place yet, seems scattered but hunting has been good.


----------



## triple play

ManBearPig86 said:


> Snelsons in Woodbury is open and taking deer. Just left there.


I believe Chapman's is taking deer again. I would call first though.


----------



## awoods

I picked up my deer sat at Chapman’s and they were taking deer day to day...


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

They were definitely on their feet this weekend, hunted Friday evening until lunchtime Sunday, saw several small bucks, had one big 8 that was a shooter according to our club rules but could never get out in the open, passed on this 3 1/2 yr old nine, not quite big enough for our club.


----------



## Junkyarddawg724

FWIW we brought two deer to Fullers this weekend and they accepted them no issue.


----------



## Albuds

Looking for someone to do tractor work, both bush hogging and possibly planting on property in Talbot County off Hwy 36 near the Flint River. Would appreciate any recommendations.
Thanks


----------



## Crakajak

Anyone still hunting?Any deer being seen?


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Was down over the weekend, saw plenty of does, no chasing though.


----------



## greg j

Tried to hunt yesterday in the wind, sat for a couple of hours and didn't see anything.
Wind probably had them bedded in the short pines on our lease.


----------



## Huntfish53

Crakajak said:


> Anyone still hunting?Any deer being seen?



Killed this one Friday morning. He was cruising downwind edge of a pine thicket


----------



## Crakajak

Great buck!


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Nice buck, congrats on your late season success!!!!


----------



## Albuds

Came home last night after 2 1/2 days and over 20 hours of combined hunting by two of us. I saw one deer the entire time and my other hunter saw deer on only two occasions. Game cam photos almost entirely at night. 
Until mid November we saw more deer than ever before. They’ve just gone completely nocturnal.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Albuds said:


> Came home last night after 2 1/2 days and over 20 hours of combined hunting by two of us. I saw one deer the entire time and my other hunter saw deer on only two occasions. Game cam photos almost entirely at night.
> Until mid November we saw more deer than ever before. They’ve just gone completely nocturnal.



Not surprising considering they have been pressured for almost 4 months.


----------



## Albuds

SouthPaw Draw said:


> Not surprising considering they have been pressured for almost 4 months.


Yes pretty typical for this time of year


----------



## South Man

Huntfish53 said:


> Killed this one Friday morning. He was cruising downwind edge of a pine thicket
> View attachment 993843


Nice one Bud! Congrats!


----------



## big lazer

Saw another 2.5 year old 8 point go up the road this morning on the back of a trailer, it's the story of Talbot.


----------



## Albuds

Good activity on our place this Thursday and Friday. Deer moving in the woods but staying out of food plots until after dark


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

big lazer said:


> Saw another 2.5 year old 8 point go up the road this morning on the back of a trailer, it's the story of Talbot.


 Yep, be nice if the 2.5 and 3.5 yr. old ones could walk another year........


----------



## big lazer

Had a guy shoot 3 times out of the truck window yesterday morning on Smith road.  I chased after him but could not catch up.


----------



## Crakajak

big lazer said:


> Had a guy shoot 3 times out of the truck window yesterday morning on Smith road.  I chased after him but could not catch up.


Hope they were shooting at a yote and not a deer.Either way they need to meet the game warden.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Goin down this weekend for one last hunt, and too pack up everything. Good luck to anybody else goin, stay safe.


----------



## Crakajak

SouthPaw Draw said:


> Goin down this weekend for one last hunt, and too pack up everything. Good luck to anybody else goin, stay safe.


Good luck and happy new year.Hope you kill a  good one.


----------



## riddler

Getting ready to do some controlled burns on our place in a few weeks.  Was done last weekend to start the prep work and it was nice to see several bucks on the trail camera that will hopefully make it now until next year if something does not happen to them.  Talbot has had a lot of rain lately; out place had a lot of water on it last weekend.


----------



## Albuds

Looking for someone in the Talbot County area that can plant food plots with a no-till drill. 
Thanks


----------



## brunofishing

Albuds said:


> Looking for someone in the Talbot County area that can plant food plots with a no-till drill.
> Thanks


Good luck. Ill let you now if I hear of some one doing it.


----------



## big lazer

Y'all please shoot all of these things please!


----------



## possum235

big lazer said:


> Y'all please shoot all of these things please!





big lazer said:


> Y'all please shoot all of these things please!


What  part of  Talbot are you located


----------



## big lazer

Pobiddy road near the river.  Neighbor started a trapping program.


----------



## big lazer

Any turkey reports?


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Heard lots of gobbles this AM. One of our members got a nice one this AM. 10.5” beard, 1 1/8” beard


----------



## big lazer

I got one about like that Sat but heard only him.  Sitting here now on Sunday and nothing but crows.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

One killed yesterday  Tried to rotate image sorry


----------



## big lazer

Mine from opening day.


----------



## big lazer

Turkey season in my part of the woods must be over, dead silence here.


----------



## Huntfish53

They were hot last Saturday. I killed one around 9:00 but it’s the only time we’ve hunted down there all turkey season


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Any fawns on the ground?


----------



## thumper523

I'm going to pull my cards Saturday and I'll report back.I don't remember seeing any until first of June. Our rut hit hard around the 12th.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Neighbor said he saw a few very small lats weekend. Seems awful early.


----------



## thumper523

SlipperyHill Mo said:


> Neighbor said he saw a few very small lats weekend. Seems awful early.


----------



## big lazer

I've seen none so far.


----------



## big lazer

Saw a fawn this morning.  Up and trotting well.


----------



## Forshaw3

Anyone got anything worth talking about yet. Going down to check cams this weekend.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Bachelor group and pigs


----------



## Crakajak

SlipperyHill Mo said:


> Bachelor group and pigs


You need to shoot that whole 2nd picture so you have more of the first.
Those bucks are coming along nicely.


----------



## riddler

We are getting a lot of fawns on the camera this year.  The earliest I have one on cam is 5/31.  One pic has twins in it... and then there is ole Rattler that we saw as well.


----------



## big lazer

Look at this hungry dude.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo




----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

More pics


----------



## Crakajak

SlipperyHill Mo said:


> More pics


Evabody eating good on the hill.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Nice pics Mo.


----------



## thumper523

Hey Mo, I got a group like that too at my feeder. It's a shame they all disappear Sept 11th. When are we going to start Talbot 2020?
You go first


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Looks like a elk with that colored neck, one reason I don't like the 4 on one side county restrictions, this big 6 gets a free pass every year and not sure he's goin to add any more points to make him county legal.


----------



## Crakajak

SouthPaw Draw said:


> Looks like a elk with that colored neck, one reason I don't like the 4 on one side county restrictions, this big 6 gets a free pass every year and not sure he's goin to add any more points to make him county legal.


That smaller one looks like  an offspring to the big six point .


----------



## thumper523

"This big 6 gets a free pass every year and not sure he's going to add any more points to make him county legal."

I got one too.
I hunted Hancock 20 years ago and had one like that for 3 years and I ran into a GW and showed him a picture I had of him and he said "Well, if he's a mature deer I would probably let you off with a warning and let you keep him, we don't need those genes in our county".


----------



## Crakajak

Maybe we done killed all the QDM bucks and only have scrubs left.


----------



## greg j

Well you could shoot him and say you got him in Taylor county


----------



## Crakajak

greg j said:


> Well you could shoot him and say you got him in Taylor county


Wait till Jan 12th and it's a 200 lb doe.


----------



## possum235

Does any know if the hardware store in Greenville have food plot seed in and what kind


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Sentry hardware. Good selection


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Finally, time to plant some plots and get in a tree.......


----------



## triple play

I hope that forecast holds up. We planted 9-10 thru 9-12. Got everything in. Hoping for a good food plot season.


----------



## Crakajak

Suppose to get a few inches wed/Thurs.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

The rain gauge at the Flint and Carsonville said we got 6.25 in. last week.


----------



## Crakajak

I might plant this weekend


----------



## puckett181

Good steady soaking rain in TAlbot today.  Hope they’ll get the plots going I planted last weekend!


----------



## riddler

We are planting this up coming weekend.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Planted 3 a couple weeks and they are doing good. Planted our last ones yesterday, hard to believe, but a little rain would help now.


----------



## Huntfish53

Plots planted Sept 12, southern Talbot Co


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Looking good, Brassicas?


----------



## Huntfish53

SouthPaw Draw said:


> Looking good, Brassicas?



We bought a big bag of rape and mixed it in, it’s doing really well


----------



## big lazer

I am trying crimson clover this year.  Planted last weekend.  Just over 1 inch so far today.


----------



## Albuds

Anyone know if Chapman’s is open?


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Chapman’s is open.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Thanks Mo, hopefully will be takin one for a ride over there this weekend, good luck to everybody for the season.


----------



## Crakajak

Hope to be down the weekend.Hope ya,ll have a safe and successful  season.


----------



## Last Minute

I'm due for some of Johnny's summer sausage...thats some good stuff


----------



## Albuds

SlipperyHill Mo said:


> Chapman’s is open.


Good to hear. Thanks


----------



## Junkyarddawg724

Outside of Woodland:
Population looks healthy. Plenty of deer, although no really good bucks (yet).
Good luck y’all!


----------



## big lazer

Slow day today.


----------



## big lazer

Little over an inch of rain last night.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Really slow this weekend, small bucks and few does. Seems they are really on the acorns right now. Way too hot for hunting. Cooler weather comin next weekend. My buddies did take me to a place to eat I had never been to before, O'Hanlons in Geneva. Pretty simple place but the food was good....


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Used to be called Vicki’s. She is the owner. Been going there over 20 years. 

Hunting was very slow at our place


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Bucks are moving.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

How's everybody's season going.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Been slow since Thanksgivings


----------



## Crakajak

SlipperyHill Mo said:


> Been slow since Thanksgivings


It always is.Killem early or might be slim pickens.


----------



## thumper523

According to my trail cams, just about all of the deer, especially mature bucks have gone completely nocturnal. I hunted this Sunday through Tuesday and saw just 1 deer right at dark.


----------



## Albuds

Morning hunts had no activity last weekend but had 6-7 deer in food plots right at dark multiple times. Hitting the food plots hard. Mowed down like fine carpet.


----------

